# Adding an additional applicant after lodgement for 189 visa



## Girishbhatia (Jun 20, 2017)

Dear experts,

Speaking of the background, I have already applied for 189 skilled independent visa wherein I have mentioned my spouse and child as non migrating dependents. I have made an online application on immi account with all attachments completed as per requirements including medical and PCC of my dependents on 29.04.2017. To add up, I haven't been assigned a CO yet.

I now wish to include my dependents into my application as I feel that visa processing times for partner and dependent visa takes too much time.

Could you please guide me on this? Would it be problematic to my application raising a query of not adding applicants during lodging for visa?

Please guide on what to do.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Girishbhatia said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Speaking of the background, I have already applied for 189 skilled independent visa wherein I have mentioned my spouse and child as non migrating dependents. I have made an online application on immi account with all attachments completed as per requirements including medical and PCC of my dependents on 29.04.2017. To add up, I haven't been assigned a CO yet.
> 
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...-family-member-how-do-i-update-my-application

"You can add eligible family members to your visa application if:

your visa permits eligible family members to be added during processing
you have already lodged your visa application
If we have not yet made a decision, you can add a family member by using:
undefined document entitled: '

Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (77kB PDF).' Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (77kB PDF)."


I dont think the CO would ask you why you did not add the family members earlier, but even if he did, you can tell him that you realised that adding later would have been problematic

Cheers


----------



## Girishbhatia (Jun 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Girishbhatia said:
> 
> 
> > Dear experts,
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Girishbhatia (Jun 20, 2017)

Where should the filled form be submitted. Should it be submitted by post to Australian visa office or be sent by email to some email address or should be straight away attached to the immi account with rest of documents? There is a lot of ambiguity on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Girishbhatia said:


> Where should the filled form be submitted. Should it be submitted by post to Australian visa office or be sent by email to some email address or should be straight away attached to the immi account with rest of documents? There is a lot of ambiguity on this.


It just has to be attached to the list of documents already submitted
The rules are very clear 

"Please return this completed form to the office where you lodged
your application"

So in your case it is online

Cheers


----------



## Girishbhatia (Jun 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Girishbhatia said:
> 
> 
> > Where should the filled form be submitted. Should it be submitted by post to Australian visa office or be sent by email to some email address or should be straight away attached to the immi account with rest of documents? There is a lot of ambiguity on this.
> ...


Thanks! I appreciate you for prompt response


----------



## Amr1990 (Sep 19, 2018)

Girishbhatia said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Speaking of the background, I have already applied for 189 skilled independent visa wherein I have mentioned my spouse and child as non migrating dependents. I have made an online application on immi account with all attachments completed as per requirements including medical and PCC of my dependents on 29.04.2017. To add up, I haven't been assigned a CO yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Girish,

I am also in a similar situation as you had been and can you please let me know if we should submit only Form 1022 or even Form 1436?

Also can we attach the document (1022 or 1436) under update details section on Notification of changes in circumstances link?

Can you please share what you done for this situation.

Thanks.


----------



## Mishasn (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi,

Please can anymore reply regaridng the above question. Do we need to upload both 1022 and 1436 for adding baby to 189 after lodgement?


----------

